# Mileage Allowance



## ISBN (6 Apr 2005)

I'm sure I remember seeing this question being asked before but I cannot find the thread.  Does anyone know if there is a standard rate per mile for mileage allowance?  Does it vary according to the engine size?

thanks!


----------



## Imperator (6 Apr 2005)

This is a link to the dept. of finance memo on mileage allowances.

http://www.finance.gov.ie/viewdoc.asp?DocID=2877

This is the amount you can pay without incurring tax.

Imperator


----------



## ISBN (6 Apr 2005)

Thanks Imperator, just what i was looking for!


----------



## bobo (14 Apr 2005)

Imperator said:
			
		

> This is a link to the dept. of finance memo on mileage allowances.
> 
> http://www.finance.gov.ie/viewdoc.asp?DocID=2877
> 
> ...




thats the civil service rates quoted on gov.ie for health and local authorities go here...
[broken link removed]


----------



## guy incognit (3 Mar 2009)

http://www.finance.gov.ie/viewdoc.asp?DocID=5326

latest rates


question: how do you determine who should be on the reduced rate of mileage? If you are a salesman in the car all day long - you get the full rate but what if you go out once a month, can you claim the full rate? Is there any guidance on this?


----------

